# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Sex nach einer Prostata Operation - was kann man erwarten - was darf man erhoffen

## Andy63

Guten Morgen Forum,
 
  Meine Operation liegt jetzt 7 Monate zurck und es geht mir eigentlich sehr gut.
 
  Ich bin grundstzlich froh und dankbar ber den jetzigen Stand meiner Gesundheit.
 
  Leider klappt es mit dem Geschlechtsverkehr noch nicht so richtig. ( Ja ich bin froh das es berhaupt noch ein bisschen geht )
 
  Ich htte gerne Informationen von Forumsmitglieder erhalten zu meinen jetzigen Ablauf und wie es Euch zu dieser Zeit ergangen ist.
 
  Ich nehme Cialis oder Viagra zur Untersttzung und erhalte damit  auch eine Erektion nur leider ist diese oft nicht stark genug einen Geschlechtsverkehr auszufhren.
 
  Ohne Kondom klappt das eigentlich ganz gut, mit Kondom dann nicht mehr so.
 
  Ausserdem  steht der kleine Mann auch nicht mehr so gerne stabil wie frher
 
  Nach einem Orgasmus ist zur Zeit sowieso nichts mehr zu wollen, das kannte ich frher doch ganz anders. 
 
  Ich bin der Meinung das sich dies in den letzten Monaten ein bisschen gebessert hat aber so wirklich toll ist es noch nicht.
 
  Vielleicht spielt ja auch der Kopf mit, da mir doch das Sperma beim Orgasmus fehlt.
 
  Ich bin ganz glcklich ber den Stand und weiss das es andere gibt die das Glck nicht hatten, oder zum Zeitpunkt 7 Monate nach der OP nicht hatten.
 
  Freue mich von Euch zu lesen wie es Euch ergangen ist in dieser Phase nach der OP.
 
  Gruss  Andy

----------


## SAGI00

7 Monate danach ist schon -so meine ich- sehr kurz! nach 12 Monaten sieht alles schon ganz anders aus! Auch ohne Viagra oder Cialis. Eines ist jedoch klar:
im ''Kopf'' ist da eine ganze Menge an Einfluss zu sehen.
Auch der Orgasmus ist anders als vorher. Das ''Stehvermgen'' krzer und die Lust nicht mehr so wie vorher, aber vielleicht ist das auch eine ''Kopfsache''.
Aber sonst gehts GUT !!!
Gruss
sigi

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
hier folgen wichtige Hinweise:


*Effekt einer nchtlichen versus einer Bedarfseinnahme von Vardenafil zur Erholung der erektilen Funktion bei Mnnern nach bilateraler nerverhaltender radikaler Prostatektomie

*Montorsi, Graefen et al., European Urology, Oktober 2008, 45:924-931

_Hintergrund:_ Es gibt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keine Daten von groen, gut strukturierten Studien, welche eine Bedarfseinnahme mit einer tglichen Dosis eines Phosphodiesterase-5-Hemmers (PDE 5) zur Therapie der Verbesserung der erektilen Funktion bei Post-Prostatektomie-Patienten mit erektiler Dysfunktion untersucht haben.

_Ziel:_ Die Untersuchung des Effektes einer frhen postoperativen Gabe von Vardenafil, entweder als nchtliche Gabe oder als Bedarfsgabe, im Vergleich zur Gabe eines Placebos bezglich der Erholung der erektilen Funktion bei Mnnern mit einer erektilen Dysfunktion nach bilateraler nerverhaltender radikaler Prostatektomie.

_Design, Material und Methodik:_ Randomisierte doppelblinde Doppel-Dummy, multizentrische Parallelgruppenstudie, welche an 87 Zentren in Europa, Kanada, Sdafrika und den Vereinigten Staaten durchgefhrt wurde. Eingeschlossen wurden Patienten, welche zu einer bilateralen nerverhaltenden radikalen Prostatektomie anstanden und eine normale properative erektile Funktion hatten (International Index of erectile function, IIEF-Score > 26). Insgesamt wurden 628 Mnner im Alter von 18 bis 64 Jahren randomisiert. Das Studiendesign beinhaltet eine neun Monate doppelblinde Therapiephase, eine zweimonatige blinde Auswaschperiode und eine zweimonatige optionale Open-Label-Phase.

_Intervention:_ Die Patienten erhielten Placebo, tglich Vardenafil zur Nacht oder Vardenafil bei Bedarf.

_Messparameter:_ Primre Zielgre war der Anteil der Patienten mit einem IIEF-Score > 22 nach der zweimonatigen Auswaschperiode. Sekundre Variablen beinhalteten die mittlere Erfolgsrate pro Patient fr die Fragen 2 und 3 des Sexual Encounter Profile (SEP).*

_Resultate und Limitationen:_ Es wurde kein statistisch signifikanter Unterschied zwischen den Patienten in den einzelnen Gruppen gefunden bezglich des postoperativen IIEF-Scores oder in der SEP3-Erfolgsrate nach der Auswaschperiode. Die Bedarfseinnahme von Vardenafil fhrte zu einem signifikant verbesserten IIEF-Score und einer besseren SEP3-Rate im Vergleich zu Placebo whrend der gesamten Therapieperiode.

_Schlussfolgerung:_ In dieser Studie an Mnnern mit einer erektilen Dysfunktion nach bilateraler nerverhaltender radikaler Prostatektomie war Vardenafil effektiv, wenn es bei Bedarf benutzt wurde. Das untersttzt einen Paradigmen-Shift hin zu einer Bedarfseinnahme des Medikamentes in dieser Patientengruppe.

*Kommentar:* Wir haben diese Publikation des Monats ausgesucht, weil sie, wie in der Zusammenfassung schon erwhnt, tatschlich ein Paradigmen-Shift darstellt. Hier wurde in einer exzellent durchgefhrten Studie die Einnahme eines PDE-5-Inhibitors bei Bedarf mit der Einnahme eines PDE-5-Inhibitors tglich zur Nacht verglichen. Zustzlich wurde noch eine Placebogruppe mit eingeschlossen. Die Studienleiter hatten eigentlich erwartet, dass die nchtliche Gabe eines PDE-5-Inhibitors insgesamt zur besseren Spontanerektionsraten fhrt, da verschiedene Studien dies bereits nahe gelegt hatten. Es zeigte sich jedoch, dass eine tgliche Einnahme eines PDE-5-Inhibitors nicht zu einer Verbesserung der Erektionsraten nach radikaler Prostatektomie fhrt. Dieses berraschende Ergebnis kann somit die Idee eines Schwellkrpertrainings in der Phase nach der Operation nicht untersttzen. Tatschlich waren die Ergebnisse  egal ob Placebo, Vardenafil nchtlich oder bei Bedarf eingenommen wurden  nach der Auswaschphase identisch. Zwar waren die Erektionsraten unter Einnahme eines PDE-5-Inhibitors im Vergleich zu Placebo besser, dies liegt jedoch an dem akuten Ansprechen auf den PDE-5-Inhibitor, nicht aber an einem mglichen Trainingseffekt durch dieses Medikament.

Diese Publikation hat uns berrascht, da wir bislang unsere Patienten auch in unseren Empfehlungen und in der von uns mit gestalteten Broschre zur Therapie der erektilen Dysfunktion nach radikaler Prostatektomie eine dauerhafte Medikation ber einige Wochen mit einem PDE-5-Inhibitor empfohlen haben. Eine solche Empfehlung kann nach Vorliegen dieser Studie nicht mehr gegeben werden. Vielmehr sollten Patienten im Bedarfsfall ein PDE-5-Inhibitor einsetzen, wobei auch klar gezeigt wurde, dass auch ein verzgerter Einsatz solcher PDE-5-Inhibitoren nicht zu einer Verschlechterung der Erektionsraten langfristig fhrt. Diese Studie stellt zwar ein Paradigmen-Shift dar, wir denken aber auch, dass einige gute Ergebnisse hieraus ersichtlich werden. Da viele Patienten ber die Kosten einer nchtlichen Dosis geklagt haben, knnen wir unseren Patienten mitteilen, dass eine Bedarfseinnahme so effektiv ist wie die teurere nchtliche Einnahme. 

Des Weiteren ist es fr uns Operateure ein wichtiger Hinweis, dass offensichtlich gute Erektionsraten nicht durch eine medikamentse Gabe, sondern tatschlich durch eine gute operative Technik erzielt werden knnen. Reparaturmechanismen mittels Medikamente scheint es offensichtlich zumindest mit den PDE-5-Inhibitoren nicht zu geben. Diese Daten widersprechen in gewisser Weise dem sog. Kieler Konzept, bei dem ein Trainingseffekt zur Verbesserung der postoperativen Erektionsfhigkeit durch eine PDE-5-Inhibitor-Gabe nahe gelegt wird. Es muss jedoch bemerkt werden, dass bei dem Kieler Konzept nur Patienten mit einer per Rigisca nachgewiesenen postoperativen nchtlichen Tumeszenz berhaupt in diese Studie eingeschlossen wurden, und dass eine Kontrollgruppe, in der die Patienten bei Bedarf einen PDE-5-Inhibitor eingenommen haben, fehlt.

Zusammenfassend bleibt somit zu kommentieren, dass eine Einnahme eines PDE-5-Inhibitors bei Bedarf insgesamt die Erektionsraten nach radikaler Prostatektomie verbessert,  dass aber ein Trainingseffekt durch solche Medikamente offensichtlich nicht existiert.

*SEP3 = Sexual Encounter Profile, 3. Frage: Dauerte Ihre Erektion lang genug, um einen Geschlechtsverkehr erfolgreich durchfhren zu knnen?




  ---
  Martini-Klinik am UKE GmbH
Martinistrae 52
20246 Hamburg
Tel.: 040/42 803 1313
Fax: 040/42 803 1323
E-Mail: info@martini-klinik.de
www.martini-klinik.de
     -- 
Pflichtangaben gem Gesetz ber elektronische Handelsregister und Genossenschaftsregister sowie das Unternehmensregister (EHUG):

Universittsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf
Krperschaft des ffentlichen Rechts
Gerichtsstand: Hamburg

Vorstandsmitglieder:
Prof. Dr. Jrg F. Debatin (Vorsitzender)
Dr. Alexander Kirstein
Ricarda Klein
Prof. Dr. Dr. Uwe Koch-Gromus

----------


## corvus

Tja, hier mal ein kurzer Einwurf von "einem" der nicht nervenerhaltend operiert wurde.
Eine Erektion ist nicht mehr mglich fr mich (eventuell in minimalen Ansetzten), mein Kopfkino geht aber noch, auch die Wnsche sind gleich geblieben.
Die ersten "Gehversuche" unternahm ich ca. 6 Wochen nach OP, erste kleine trockene Orgasmen kamen nach kurzer Zeit, waren fr mich eher depressiv, in der Zwischenzeit also 5 Monate nach OP sind meine Orgasmen in "manufaktur" strker geworden und ich kann es wieder ein wenig genieen ... doch die Erinnerung an frheres intensives "Abspritzen" sitzen noch tief auch das muss ich eingestehen.

----------


## Daniel K

Hallo Andy,
nur Mut. 
Es gibt noch weitere Mittel  um eine vernnftige Errektion zu bekommen. Ich hatte schon nach knapp 5 Monaten keine Geduld mehr.
Ich hatte und habe immer noch nchtliche Errektionen. Allerdings komme ich selbst mit Viagra oder Cialis nicht zu einer komfortabelen Steifigkeit die einen
GV ermglichen wrde.
Daher habe ich mich einige Monate nach der OP entschieden die SKAT-Methode anzuwenden. Seither ist immer ein GV ohne Probleme mglich.
Falls du dazu Fragen hast, kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren oder hier im Forum dazu Fragen stellen.
Gru
Daniel

----------


## Udo Rei

Hallo Andy63,  ich bin nun schon 70, und habe immer noch sexuelles Verlangen. 2007 war meine Prostata-OP und 2 Jahre spter wurde ich schon wieder bestrahlt, weil
der PSA-Wert wieder erhht war. Jeder versucht auf seine Weise, den "kleinen Mann" wieder fit zu machen. PDE-5-Hemmer und auch "SKAT" fhrten zu keinem Erfolg.
Jetzt habe ich ein Training mit einer Vakuum-Pumpe begonnen und praktische Intervall-bungen( Beckenboden). Neue Hoffnung keimt auf. Von einem anderen Be-
troffenen ein Erfahrungswert: Aminosuren knnen helfen! Arginin verbessert die Durchblutung und frdert die Erektionsfhigkeit. Man mu natrlich viel Geduld auf-
bringen und an die Sache glauben. Mit vielen Gren  Udo Rei

----------


## Hans14

Hallo zusammen,
ein neues Forenmitglied meldet sich in diesem Forum um heraus zu finden, wie lange man Geduld haben muss. Ist nicht einfach. Bin fast 53 Jahre und hatte im Juli meine Prostatektomie, einseitig nervschonend.
Ich versuche seit Mitte August mit dem Kieler-Prozess meine Erkektion wieder in Gang zu bringen. Ich nehme also jeden Tag eine 1/4 Viagra. Meine Libido ist vorhanden und Sehnschte habe ich auch, nur das EINE, das will noch nicht. Die rzte sagen, an dem Tag, wo ich GV haben mchte, soll ich eine Ganze Viagra nehmen. Gesagt, getan, geklappt hat es nicht :-(
Wie gesagt, Gott sei dank habe ich absolut verstndnisvolle Partnerin, die mich nicht unter Druck setzt. Der Einzige der sich ab und zu unter Druck setzt, bin ich selbst.
Wie geht es anderen?
Gru
Hans14

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hans,
wenn sich seit Juli trotz Viagra berhaupt nichts tut, wird die einseitige Nerverhaltung nicht funktioniert haben oder das neurovaskulre Bndel ist so stark irritiert, dass bis zu einem Jahr vergehen kann, bis sich die Nerven erholt haben.
Wesentlich fr eine solche Beurteilung, sind nchtliche Erektionen oder zumindest erektionshnliche Zustnde. Wenn sich berhaupt nichts tut, wrde ich entweder SKAT oder MUSE versuchen.

Unabhngig davon kannst Du auch das Medikament Viagra 100 gegen Cialis 20 wechseln. Ob sich ein Training mit der Vacuumpumpe lohnt, kannst Du auch nur ausprobieren.
Aber der wichtigste Aspekt ist, sich nicht unter Druck zu setzen.

Gru Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Gr Dich Hans,



> Ich versuche seit Mitte August mit dem Kieler-Prozess meine Erkektion wieder in Gang zu bringen. Ich nehme also jeden Tag eine 1/4 Viagra. Meine Libido ist vorhanden und Sehnschte habe ich auch, nur das EINE, das will noch nicht. Die rzte sagen, an dem Tag, wo ich GV haben mchte, soll ich eine Ganze Viagra nehmen. Gesagt, getan, geklappt hat es nicht :-(
> Wie gesagt, Gott sei dank habe ich absolut verstndnisvolle Partnerin, die mich nicht unter Druck setzt. Der Einzige der sich ab und zu unter Druck setzt, bin ich selbst.
> Wie geht es anderen?
> Gru
> Hans14


wie Dir Heribert schon geschrieben hat, kannst Du parallele mit Viagra auch mit der Vakuumpumpe auch  probieren aber gleich die Viagra 100 ? zu nehmen und hoffe nur, da es auch Dein Herz-Kreislauf vertrgt!

Eine Einleitung zu einer Vakuumpumpe habe ich als Video-Flash dazu bentigst Du aber ein Passwort und das kann ich Dir nur zusenden, wenn ich deine E-Mail Adresse habe. ffentlich mchte ich dieses Passwort nicht frei geben! => OSBON Technik- Video-Flash Deutsch. Damit hast Du die Gelegenheit zu sehen wie eigentlich so was funktioniert! Kaufen kannst Du die Vakuumpumpe bei mir selbstverstndlich nicht aber "berweisungs-/Abrechnungsschein 06-2" liegt auf dieser Seite als Muster auf um zu zeigen wie es Dein Urologe auszufllen hat. Er wir es wohl wissen wie so was geht.

Viel Geduld und gutes Gelingen 
Helmut

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Hans, ist sieht wirklcih so aus das du zur Zeit keine Erektion kriegen wirst, dies muss aber nicht so bleiben. Deine Nerven sind im OP Bereich beleidigt und brauche wohl noch ein bisschen Zeit.

Es gib einige im Forum wo es erst nach 2 Jahren wieder geklappt hat aber das muss ja nicht so lange bei dir gehen...   . Ich wuensche es dir sehr das die versuchte nervschoenende OP doch bei dir geklappt hat und alles noch gut wird.

Ich empfehle dir auf cialis 5 mg pro tag umzusteigen dies hat den vorteil das das Medikament lnger anhlt wie viagra und dadurch die durchblutung auch im OP bereich lnger besser erfolgt. dies knnte die nervenheilung im op bereich positiv beeinflussen.

Du musst leider geduld haben .... ich weiss es ist nicht leicht aber bedenke es kann immer noch werden.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend, wollte meinen Bericht doch nochmal anpassen. Es ist wirklich nach jetzt einem Jahr alles wieder gut - ich nehme zwar ab und an noch die kleinen Pillen aber es geht auch alles wieder ohne :-)

Die Nervenheilung braucht also einfach seine Zeit - nichts ist verloren es kann also bei jeden immer noch werden.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Gerry2009

ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Bei mir hat es 1 Jahr schon gedauert

Am Anfang dachte ich auch " oh, dass wird ja nix mehr... 
8Wochen spter "oh, dann halt nur ein wenig.... 
4 Monate spter "oh, mit Hand anlegen wirds ja..."

jetzt ist es fast wieder wie vorher.
Ok, viel Glck gehabt. Aber man will hiermit auch Hoffnung machen, dass es halt auch wirklich seine Zeit braucht. Und natrlich auch die passende Frau. 

da ich ja noch recht jung bin (41) bin ich darber natrlich besonders glcklich.
Zu meiner OP: da Vinci und beidseitig nervschonend operiert worden.
Dennoch braucht es seine Zeit.
Da es mein Vater auch hatte, bitte denkt an die Vorsorge Eurer Jungs!!!!!
Beste Gre und "Gesundheit" fr 2011
Gerry

----------


## ingoschr

Das ist gut zu hren und gibt auch mir Mut. ich habe mir die ganze Zeit schon Sorgen gemacht wie es wohl werden wird.

----------


## Ludwig Ernstbrunner

Scheint bei jedem anders zu sein. Bin 70. Viagra usw. hat bei mir nur wenig Wirkung.Wobei ich keinen Unterschied zu billigern Medikamenten feststellen konnte. Am besten geht es noch zumindest ber eine krzere Zeit mit Caverjet Dual. Das eine Zweikammerzylinderampulle. Eine Packung mit 2 Spritzen kostet  46.- (vertrgt auch hohe Temperatuten-Reise)
KENNT JEMAND EIN PREISWERTERS PRODUKT?
Bei Dir ist die OP auch schon 4 Jahre her, wie geht es Dir jetzt?

----------


## Andy63

> Scheint bei jedem anders zu sein. Bin 70. Viagra usw. hat bei mir nur wenig Wirkung.Wobei ich keinen Unterschied zu billigern Medikamenten feststellen konnte. Am besten geht es noch zumindest ber eine krzere Zeit mit Caverjet Dual. Das eine Zweikammerzylinderampulle. Eine Packung mit 2 Spritzen kostet  46.- (vertrgt auch hohe Temperatuten-Reise)
> KENNT JEMAND EIN PREISWERTERS PRODUKT?
> Bei Dir ist die OP auch schon 4 Jahre her, wie geht es Dir jetzt?


Hallo

Mir geht es sehr gut, es ist alles wieder gut im Schuss, die Operation vergessen, die Potenz wieder da und gut, nur die PSA Kontrollen erinnern an das geschehene.

Sicher denkt man auch anders wie frher und lebt bewusster - meistens.

Gruss Andy

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

mir geht es auch sehr gut, nur die Potenz ist noch nicht wieder da.
Ich werde immer noch an die OP erinnert, wenn ich auf das WC gehe.
Es ist irgendwie merkwrdig.
Der Harnstrahl ist breiter und wuchtiger.
Auch ein leichtes drngen, um die Blase vollstndig zu entleeren, ist erforderlich.
Es ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie anders, als vor der Operation.
Wenn es wieder mit meiner Potenz klappt wrde ich mich freuen.

Was kann man erhoffen oder erwarten?
Dieses lag bei mir nicht an 1. Stelle.
Hauptsache diese blden Zellen, die mein Leben etwas verndert haben, sind weg. (wir haben ja nur 1 Leben).
Dennoch, ich erwarte und erhoffe viel!
Bei dir klappt es ja wenigstens schon einigermaen.
Ich denke, die Zeit wird es bei uns, richten.
Soll heissen: Wir erwarten dass, was uns zusteht.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## apollo

bin zwar in gronau operiert worden, doch war die bsartigkeit wohl sehr gro und es mute auch von der blase (infiltriert) etwas genommen werden. folge im kopf gibt es sexualitt, allerdings abwrtz nichts. zur zeit fhre ich dieses auf eine noch laufende hormonbehandlung zurck. nur die frage kann da noch etwas kommen, die sitzt tief in den gefhlen und ngsten.
hat hier jemand vergleichbare erfahrungen?

----------


## tom.riemer

> Hallo zusammen,
> ein neues Forenmitglied meldet sich in diesem Forum um heraus zu finden, wie lange man Geduld haben muss. Ist nicht einfach. Bin fast 53 Jahre und hatte im Juli meine Prostatektomie, einseitig nervschonend.
> Ich versuche seit Mitte August mit dem Kieler-Prozess meine Erkektion wieder in Gang zu bringen. Ich nehme also jeden Tag eine 1/4 Viagra. Meine Libido ist vorhanden und Sehnschte habe ich auch, nur das EINE, das will noch nicht. Die rzte sagen, an dem Tag, wo ich GV haben mchte, soll ich eine Ganze Viagra nehmen. Gesagt, getan, geklappt hat es nicht :-(
> Wie gesagt, Gott sei dank habe ich absolut verstndnisvolle Partnerin, die mich nicht unter Druck setzt. Der Einzige der sich ab und zu unter Druck setzt, bin ich selbst.
> Wie geht es anderen?
> Gru
> Hans14



Hatte im April meine OP und alles lief wieder recht schnell an.
Wenn ich alle zweit Tage 5mg Cialis nehme klappt alles bestens.
Wenn ich lnger als vier Tage aussetze geht es zwar auch aber eindeutig schlechter, ist dann schon ziemlich lahm bis er mal anspringt :-)
Bin aber insgesamt mehr als zufrieden.

LG

Tom

----------


## jaolina

Hallo Daniel
Bei mmir ist es jetzt fast neun Jahre her,dass meine prostata ber 40 mal bestrahlt wurde. mein Wert liegt bei 1,4.
mir geht es soweit sehr gut-worber ich auch sehr dankbar bin.Alles nur halbe Sache.Die rzte belcheln mich und meine 
es liegt wohl am Alter(72)eine Behandlung wre zu teuer..
Nun Frag ich mal,was ist die Skat methode-habe noch nie davon gehrt.
Icch wnsch alles gute
Gruss hardy

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hardy,

mach Dich *hier* mal schlau.

Alles Gute fr Dich.
*
"Nichts tun kann jeder; es kommt darauf an, was man nicht tut"*
(Manfred Hinrich)

Gru Harald

----------


## apollo

Hallo,
wurde vor 2,5 Jahren in Gronau operiert. Prostata weg einschl. ein kleiner Teil der Blase. Abgesehen von Inkontinenz (ein wenig) rht sich der kleine Mann nicht mehr. Im Kopf aber alles ok. In diser Zeit habe ich eine Bestrahlung und Hormonbehandlung hinter mich gebracht. Allein durch die Hormone war der kleine Mann zum schlafen verurteilt. Jetzt meine Frage: kann ich oder gleichermaen Betroffene noch mit der Auferstehung des kleinen Mannes rechnen?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Apollo,

Du hast Dich am 23.9.2013 - *hier -* in einen laufenden Thread eingeklinkt und eine erste Antwort von Konrad bekommen.

Du hast dich danach in etlichen Beitrgen mal hier mal da mit wenig hilfreichen Kommentaren bemerkbar gemacht.

In Deinem Profil ist nichts vermerkt. Am 16.10.2013 um 10.34 Uhr erfuhr man zufllig in einer Antwort an Andy46, dass Du zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose PCa wohl 65 Jahre alt gewesen bist. Siehe -* hier* -

Nach mehr als einem Jahr stellst Du eine fast gleich lautende Frage wieder in das Forum ein. Lies bitte vorab noch einmal Konrads Hinweis.

Ich knnte nun fabulieren: Wunder gibt es immer wieder". Aber so ganz viel anders wird es auch wohl nicht mehr ablaufen, denn Du hast ja nun auch schon einiges an Therapien ber Dich ergehen lassen. Hlle Dich eher in Geduld und freue Dich darber, dass Du wohl ansonsten keine aktuellen gesundheitlichen Probleme hast.

*"Lass dich nicht hetzen! Auch die Schnecke erreichte die Arche Noah."* 
(Dalai Lama) 

Gru Harald

----------


## Peter1963

Auch wenn ich es nach auen nicht so spren lasse, aber es nagt doch sehr an der Seele, dass bei mir keine nerv erhaltende OP durch gefhrt werden konnte. So kann ich Dich vollkommen verstehen Corvus. Mit knapp 53 soll jetzt pltzlich alles vorbei sein, nie wieder? So richtig kann ich es noch nicht fassen, ich muss mich aber irgend wie damit abfinden, auch wenn es schwer fr mich ist. Die OP war vor 10 Monaten und anfangs habe ich es sehr verdrngt, aber jetzt sieht es doch anders aus. Mit ber 70 Jahren wre es mir gleichgltiger gewesen, aber jetzt schon?

----------

